# Serious I/O perf problem on gentoo but !ubuntu[solved]

## GNUtoo

Hello,

I've serious performances problems:

When compiling I often have wa > 80% in top

wa correspond to wait for I/O

here's my system:

2 hdd->2 partitions->raid0->aes-xts-essiv:sha256(LUKS)

2.6.28.2 kernel

peintium M 2GHZ

1.5GB of ram

I've also installed ubuntu on an usb key

And when I assemble the raid device and open the crypto partition I have about 50MB/s with hdparm -tT /dev/mapper/root

in gentoo I have less than 25MB/s,I've also done a test with the copy of the data: about 10MB/s from gentoo to a NFS drive

The strange thing is that the CPU and ram seem to work fine: I was able to play nexuiz at normal speed on gentoo...but nexuiz didn't do a lot of I/O

For the in-kernel aes module I've both the generic and the asm one.

The generic one is needed by others parts of the kernel so I can't remove it

by the way dmesg | grep aes gives

alg: cipher: Test 1 failed on encryption for aes-asm

edit: here's dmesg

```
BIOS EBDA/lowmem at: 0009f800/0009f800

Linux version 2.6.28.2_port4 (root@gnutoo-key) (gcc version 4.2.2 (Gentoo 4.2.2 p1.0)) #4 PREEMPT Sun Feb 1 13:48:05 CET 2009

KERNEL supported cpus:

  Intel GenuineIntel

  AMD AuthenticAMD

  NSC Geode by NSC

  Cyrix CyrixInstead

  Centaur CentaurHauls

  Transmeta GenuineTMx86

  Transmeta TransmetaCPU

  UMC UMC UMC UMC

PAT WC disabled due to known CPU erratum.

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000005fe80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005fe80000 - 000000005fe8b000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005fe8b000 - 000000005ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005ff00000 - 0000000060000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0006000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0008000 - 00000000f000c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI present.

Phoenix BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around.

last_pfn = 0x5fe80 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

Scanning 0 areas for low memory corruption

modified physical RAM map:

 modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)

 modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 modified: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 modified: 00000000000d8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 modified: 0000000000100000 - 000000005fe80000 (usable)

 modified: 000000005fe80000 - 000000005fe8b000 (ACPI data)

 modified: 000000005fe8b000 - 000000005ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 modified: 000000005ff00000 - 0000000060000000 (reserved)

 modified: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0006000 (reserved)

 modified: 00000000f0008000 - 00000000f000c000 (reserved)

 modified: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 modified: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 10000-16000

RAMDISK: 37e93000 - 37fefc32

Allocated new RAMDISK: 00b55000 - 00cb1c32

Move RAMDISK from 0000000037e93000 - 0000000037fefc31 to 00b55000 - 00cb1c31

ACPI: RSDP 000F63B0, 0014 (r0 PTLTD )

ACPI: RSDT 5FE84334, 0040 (r1 SONY   X5        6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 5FE8AEB0, 0084 (r2 SONY   X5        6040000 LOHR 20050429)

ACPI: DSDT 5FE84B78, 6338 (r1 SONY   X5        6040000 MSFT  2000001)

ACPI: FACS 5FE9BFC0, 0040

ACPI: APIC 5FE8AF34, 0068 (r1 INTEL  ALVISO    6040000 LOHR       5F)

ACPI: MCFG 5FE8AF9C, 003C (r1 INTEL  ALVISO    6040000 LOHR       5F)

ACPI: BOOT 5FE8AFD8, 0028 (r1 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: SSDT 5FE84733, 0277 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20030224)

ACPI: SSDT 5FE8458D, 01A6 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20030224)

ACPI: SSDT 5FE84374, 0219 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20030224)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

646MB HIGHMEM available.

887MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

  low ram: 00000000 - 377fe000

  bootmap 00012000 - 00018f00

(7 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00377fe000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000100000 - 0000b5006c]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000100000 - 0000b5006c]

  #2 [0000b51000 - 0000b55000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [0000b51000 - 0000b55000]

  #3 [000009f800 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f800 - 0000100000]

  #4 [0000010000 - 0000012000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000012000]

  #5 [0000b55000 - 0000cb1c32]      NEW RAMDISK ==> [0000b55000 - 0000cb1c32]

  #6 [0000012000 - 0000019000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000012000 - 0000019000]

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

  HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0005fe80

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0005fe80

On node 0 totalpages: 392719

free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c0a5e340, node_mem_map c1000200

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 1294 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 164212 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Allocating PCI resources starting at 68000000 (gap: 60000000:80000000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 389649

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/mapper/root crypt_root=/dev/md1 crypt_silent enforcing=0

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

Preemptible RCU implementation.

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 989.968 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

Memory: 1544836k/1571328k available (6406k kernel code, 25100k reserved, 3245k data, 416k init, 662024k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffac000 - 0xfffff000   ( 332 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

      .init : 0xc0a70000 - 0xc0ad8000   ( 416 kB)

      .data : 0xc0741b60 - 0xc0a6d12c   (3245 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0741b60   (6406 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 1979.93 BogoMIPS (lpj=989968)

Security Framework initialized

SELinux:  Initializing.

SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz stepping 08

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20080926

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

net_namespace: 692 bytes

Time: 14:50:30  Date: 02/01/09

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: EC: GPE storm detected, transactions will use polling mode

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1d, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

ACPI: ACPI Dock Station Driver: 1 docks/bays found

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xb8000000-0xb8003fff]

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0x4800-0x481f]

pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0x4820-0x483f]

pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0x4840-0x485f]

pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20 io port: [0x4860-0x487f]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xb8004000-0xb80043ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.0: Force enabled HPET at 0xfed00000

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x00-0x07]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x00-0x03]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0x4880-0x488f]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x48c0-0x48df]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xc8000000-0xcfffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 io port: [0x5000-0x50ff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xb8100000-0xb810ffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x01ffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0x5000-0x5fff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xb8100000-0xb81fffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio pref: [0xc8000000-0xcfffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge io port: [0x6000-0x6fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xbc000000-0xbfffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xd0000000-0xd3ffffff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xc0000000-0xc0003fff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 18 io port: [0x7000-0x70ff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x01ffff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge io port: [0x7000-0x7fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xd4000000-0xd7ffffff]

pci 0000:06:08.0: reg 10 io port: [0x8060-0x8067]

pci 0000:06:08.0: reg 14 io port: [0x8054-0x8057]

pci 0000:06:08.0: reg 18 io port: [0x8058-0x805f]

pci 0000:06:08.0: reg 1c io port: [0x8050-0x8053]

pci 0000:06:08.0: reg 20 io port: [0x8040-0x804f]

pci 0000:06:08.0: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xc4006000-0xc40061ff]

pci 0000:06:08.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x07ffff]

pci 0000:06:08.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:06:09.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xc4007000-0xc4007fff]

pci 0000:06:09.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:06:09.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xc4006800-0xc4006fff]

pci 0000:06:09.2: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xc4000000-0xc4003fff]

pci 0000:06:09.2: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:06:09.3: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xc4004000-0xc4005fff]

pci 0000:06:09.3: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:06:0a.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xc4008000-0xc4008fff]

pci 0000:06:0b.0: reg 20 io port: [0x8000-0x801f]

pci 0000:06:0b.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:06:0b.1: reg 20 io port: [0x8020-0x803f]

pci 0000:06:0b.1: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:06:0b.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xc4006400-0xc40064ff]

pci 0000:06:0b.2: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge io port: [0x8000-0x8fff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xc4000000-0xc40fffff]

bus 00 -> node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEGP._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 *4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 *3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.13

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

NET: Registered protocol family 8

NET: Registered protocol family 20

cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

cfg80211: Regulatory domain: US

   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2700 mBm)

   (5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

hpet clockevent registered

HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf0003fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xf0004000-0xf0004fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xf0005000-0xf0005fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xf0008000-0xf000bfff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x200-0x20f has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x1180-0x11bf has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x1600-0x167f has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe01 has been reserved

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0x5000-0x5fff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xb8100000-0xb81fffff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000c8000000-0x000000cfffffff

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0x6000-0x6fff

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xbc000000-0xbfffffff

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d0000000-0x000000d3ffffff

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: 0x7000-0x7fff

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d4000000-0x000000d7ffffff

pci 0000:06:09.0: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:07

pci 0000:06:09.0:   IO window: 0x008400-0x0084ff

pci 0000:06:09.0:   IO window: 0x008800-0x0088ff

pci 0000:06:09.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x68000000-0x6bffffff

pci 0000:06:09.0:   MEM window: 0x70000000-0x73ffffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:06

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0x8000-0x8fff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xc4000000-0xc40fffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x00000068000000-0x0000006dffffff

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:06:09.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

pci 0000:06:09.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0x00-0xffff]

bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

bus: 01 index 0 io port: [0x5000-0x5fff]

bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [0xb8100000-0xb81fffff]

bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [0xc8000000-0xcfffffff]

bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 02 index 0 io port: [0x6000-0x6fff]

bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [0xbc000000-0xbfffffff]

bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [0xd0000000-0xd3ffffff]

bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 03 index 0 io port: [0x7000-0x7fff]

bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff]

bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0xd4000000-0xd7ffffff]

bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 06 index 0 io port: [0x8000-0x8fff]

bus: 06 index 1 mmio: [0xc4000000-0xc40fffff]

bus: 06 index 2 mmio: [0x68000000-0x6dffffff]

bus: 06 index 3 io port: [0x00-0xffff]

bus: 06 index 4 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

bus: 07 index 0 io port: [0x8400-0x84ff]

bus: 07 index 1 io port: [0x8800-0x88ff]

bus: 07 index 2 mmio: [0x68000000-0x6bffffff]

bus: 07 index 3 mmio: [0x70000000-0x73ffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1395k freed

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

alg: cipher: Test 1 failed on encryption for aes-asm

00000000: 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 08 08 08 08 08 08 08 

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1233499829.474:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

DLM (built Feb  1 2009 11:41:47) installed

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W].

fuse init (API version 7.10)

msgmni has been set to 1728

SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

alg: No test for cipher_null (cipher_null-generic)

alg: No test for digest_null (digest_null-generic)

alg: No test for compress_null (compress_null-generic)

alg: No test for fcrypt (fcrypt-generic)

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: irq 287 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: irq 286 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: irq 285 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie03: allocate port service

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

ACPI Error (dsopcode-0595): Field [TIDX] at 1160 exceeds Buffer [NULL] size 264 (bits) [20080926]

ACPI Error (psparse-0524): Method parse/execution failed [\PBFE] (Node f7011dc8), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI Error (psparse-0524): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1.UPBI] (Node f70183a8), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI Error (psparse-0524): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BIF] (Node f7018360), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI Exception (battery-0329): AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT, Evaluating _BIF [20080926]

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Video Bus as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 308289936 ns)

ACPI: EC: missing confirmations, switch off interrupt mode.

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (-144 C)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

ipmi message handler version 39.2

ipmi device interface

ipmi_si: Unable to find any System Interface(s)

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

pci 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

pci 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.29.0 20080528 on minor 0

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

nbd: registered device at major 43

tifm_7xx1 0000:06:09.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

sony-laptop: Sony Notebook Control Driver v0.6.

input: Sony Vaio Keys as /class/input/input4

input: Sony Vaio Jogdial as /class/input/input5

sky2 driver version 1.22

sky2 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

sky2 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

sky2 0000:03:00.0: Yukon-2 EC chip revision 2

sky2 0000:03:00.0: Marvell Yukon 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller

 Part Number: Yukon 88E8053

 Engineering Level: Rev. 1.9

 Manufacturer: Marvell

sky2 0000:03:00.0: irq 284 for MSI/MSI-X

sky2 eth0: addr 00:13:a9:a9:09:d4

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256) (6 bit encapsulation enabled).

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California.

SLIP linefill/keepalive option.

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B disabled

ahci: probe of 0000:00:1f.2 failed with error -22

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x4880 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x4888 irq 15

ata1.00: ATA-8: ST9500325AS, 0001BSM1, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.01: ATA-8: ST9500325AS, 0001BSM1, max UDMA/133

ata1.01: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1.01: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9500325AS      0001 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9500325AS      0001 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sata_sil 0000:06:08.0: version 2.3

sata_sil 0000:06:08.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

sata_sil 0000:06:08.0: Applying R_ERR on DMA activate FIS errata fix

scsi2 : sata_sil

scsi3 : sata_sil

ata3: SATA max UDMA/100 mmio m512@0xc4006000 tf 0xc4006080 irq 17

ata4: SATA max UDMA/100 mmio m512@0xc4006000 tf 0xc40060c0 irq 17

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:09.0: CardBus bridge found [104d:81e8]

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:09.0: Enabling burst memory read transactions

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:09.0: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:09.0: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:09.0: TI: mfunc 0x00a01b22, devctl 0x64

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:09.0: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 20

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:09.0: Socket status: 30000006

pci_bus 0000:06: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#06) from #07 to #0a

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:09.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x8000 - 0x8fff

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:09.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xc4000000 - 0xc40fffff

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:09.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x68000000 - 0x6dffffff

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 18, io mem 0xb8004000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:06:0b.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ehci_hcd 0000:06:0b.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:06:0b.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:06:0b.2: irq 16, io mem 0xc4006400

ehci_hcd 0000:06:0b.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 18, io base 0x00004800

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 22, io base 0x00004820

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00004840

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00004860

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:06:0b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

uhci_hcd 0000:06:0b.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:06:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:06:0b.0: irq 22, io base 0x00008000

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:06:0b.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:06:0b.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:06:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:06:0b.1: irq 19, io base 0x00008020

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

usbcore: registered new interface driver berry_charge

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input6

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.2

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

Bluetooth: HCILL protocol initialized

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

input: AT Raw Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input7

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.18rc3.

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xb8000000 irq 20

netem: version 1.2

u32 classifier

    Performance counters on

    input device check on 

    Actions configured 

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Please use

nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel paramater, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or

sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

ClusterIP Version 0.8 loaded successfully

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP cubic registered

Initializing XFRM netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

tunl0: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

sit0: Disabled Privacy Extensions

ip6tnl0: Disabled Privacy Extensions

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

Bridge firewalling registered

Ebtables v2.0 registered

ebt_ulog: out of memory trying to call netlink_kernel_create

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.11

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.10

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

lec.c: Feb  1 2009 13:27:37 initialized

mpc.c: Feb  1 2009 13:27:31 initialized

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

SCTP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

Using IPI Shortcut mode

registered taskstats version 1

  Magic number: 13:320:838

tty ptyu4: hash matches

Freeing unused kernel memory: 416k freed

ata1: soft resetting link

usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input8

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input9

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 7-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

usb 7-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ata1.01: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sda: detected capacity change from 0 to 500107862016

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sdb: detected capacity change from 0 to 500107862016

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sda: detected capacity change from 0 to 500107862016

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sdb: detected capacity change from 0 to 500107862016

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-K16D 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

md: Scanned 4 and added 4 devices.

md: autorun ...

md: considering sdb4 ...

md:  adding sdb4 ...

md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdb4

md:  adding sda4 ...

md: sda3 has different UUID to sdb4

md: created md1

md: bind<sda4>

md: bind<sdb4>

md: running: <sdb4><sda4>

md1: setting max_sectors to 128, segment boundary to 32767

raid0: looking at sdb4

raid0:   comparing sdb4(486150912) with sdb4(486150912)

raid0:   END

raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

raid0: 1 zones

raid0: looking at sda4

raid0:   comparing sda4(486150912) with sdb4(486150912)

raid0:   EQUAL

raid0: FINAL 1 zones

raid0: done.

raid0 : md_size is 972301824 blocks.

raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 972301824 blocks.

raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

raid0 : Allocating 4 bytes for hash.

md: considering sdb3 ...

md:  adding sdb3 ...

md:  adding sda3 ...

md: created md0

md: bind<sda3>

md: bind<sdb3>

md: running: <sdb3><sda3>

md0: setting max_sectors to 128, segment boundary to 32767

raid0: looking at sdb3

raid0:   comparing sdb3(1052160) with sdb3(1052160)

raid0:   END

raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

raid0: 1 zones

raid0: looking at sda3

raid0:   comparing sda3(1052160) with sdb3(1052160)

raid0:   EQUAL

raid0: FINAL 1 zones

raid0: done.

raid0 : md_size is 2104320 blocks.

raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 2104320 blocks.

raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

raid0 : Allocating 4 bytes for hash.

md: ... autorun DONE.

 md1: unknown partition table

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

SELinux: 8192 avtab hash slots, 66892 rules.

SELinux: 8192 avtab hash slots, 66892 rules.

SELinux:  6 users, 8 roles, 1643 types, 73 bools

SELinux:  73 classes, 66892 rules

SELinux:  Completing initialization.

SELinux:  Setting up existing superblocks.

SELinux: initialized (dev dm-0, type ext3), uses xattr

SELinux: initialized (dev usbfs, type usbfs), uses genfs_contexts

SELinux: initialized (dev selinuxfs, type selinuxfs), uses genfs_contexts

SELinux: initialized (dev mqueue, type mqueue), uses transition SIDs

SELinux: initialized (dev hugetlbfs, type hugetlbfs), uses genfs_contexts

SELinux: initialized (dev configfs, type configfs), uses genfs_contexts

SELinux: initialized (dev devpts, type devpts), uses transition SIDs

SELinux: initialized (dev inotifyfs, type inotifyfs), uses genfs_contexts

SELinux: initialized (dev tmpfs, type tmpfs), uses transition SIDs

SELinux: initialized (dev anon_inodefs, type anon_inodefs), uses genfs_contexts

SELinux: initialized (dev pipefs, type pipefs), uses task SIDs

SELinux: initialized (dev debugfs, type debugfs), uses genfs_contexts

SELinux: initialized (dev sockfs, type sockfs), uses task SIDs

SELinux: initialized (dev proc, type proc), uses genfs_contexts

SELinux: initialized (dev bdev, type bdev), uses genfs_contexts

SELinux: initialized (dev rootfs, type rootfs), uses genfs_contexts

SELinux: initialized (dev sysfs, type sysfs), uses genfs_contexts

type=1403 audit(1233499847.914:2): policy loaded auid=4294967295 ses=4294967295

SELinux: initialized (dev tmpfs, type tmpfs), uses transition SIDs

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.10

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kmprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200 0000:06:0a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200 0000:06:0a.0: firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss.fw

 md0: unknown partition table

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

firewire_ohci 0000:06:09.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

udev: renamed network interface eth1 to eth2

firewire_ohci: Added fw-ohci device 0000:06:09.2, OHCI version 1.10

firewire_core: created device fw0: GUID 0800460301ee131a, S400

EXT3 FS on dm-0, internal journal

SELinux: initialized (dev tmpfs, type tmpfs), uses transition SIDs

SELinux: initialized (dev binfmt_misc, type binfmt_misc), uses genfs_contexts

Adding 1052216k swap on /dev/mapper/crypt-swap1.  Priority:1 extents:1 across:1052216k

Adding 1052216k swap on /dev/mapper/crypt-swap2.  Priority:1 extents:1 across:1052216k

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

ACPI Error (dsopcode-0595): Field [TIDX] at 264 exceeds Buffer [NULL] size 32 (bits) [20080926]

ACPI Error (psparse-0524): Method parse/execution failed [\GBFE] (Node f7011db0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI Error (psparse-0524): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1.UPBI] (Node f70183a8), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI Error (psparse-0524): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BIF] (Node f7018360), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI Exception (battery-0329): AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT, Evaluating _BIF [20080926]

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

ata1.00: cmd c8/00:10:c6:e9:64/00:00:00:00:00/e6 tag 0 dma 8192 in

         res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

ata1: soft resetting link

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1.01: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

__ratelimit: 9 callbacks suppressed

__ratelimit: 36 callbacks suppressed

__ratelimit: 39 callbacks suppressed

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] 7827456 512-byte hardware sectors: (4.00 GB/3.73 GiB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] 7827456 512-byte hardware sectors: (4.00 GB/3.73 GiB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1 sdc2 < sdc5 >

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading R400 Microcode

[drm] Num pipes: 2

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 2 usecs

__ratelimit: 84 callbacks suppressed

usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom

wacom: v1.49:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

__ratelimit: 21 callbacks suppressed

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: USB OpticalWheel Mouse as /class/input/input10

generic-usb 0003:04FC:0003.0001: input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB OpticalWheel Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0

sr0: CDROM not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the drive.

sr0: CDROM not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the drive.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (raw set 2, code 0xdc on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e05c <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (raw set 2, code 0xdc on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e05c <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (raw set 2, code 0xdc on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e05c <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (raw set 2, code 0xdc on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e05c <keycode>' to make it known.

__ratelimit: 6 callbacks suppressed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sdc1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

SELinux: initialized (dev sdc1, type ext3), uses xattr

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

SELinux: initialized (dev rpc_pipefs, type rpc_pipefs), uses genfs_contexts

SELinux: initialized (dev 0:14, type nfs), uses genfs_contexts

```

Last edited by GNUtoo on Thu Feb 05, 2009 2:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GNUtoo

here's my kernel config:

```
CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="_port4"

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_TRACE=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=y

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE=y

CONFIG_ATM=y

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=y

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP=y

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=y

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=y

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=y

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER=y

CONFIG_STP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=y

CONFIG_LLC=y

CONFIG_LLC2=m

CONFIG_IPX=m

CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=m

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=y

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=y

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=y

CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_SBP2=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_TUN=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_SKY2=y

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

CONFIG_ATH5K=m

CONFIG_ATH5K_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RT2X00=m

CONFIG_RT2500PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_LEDS=y

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

CONFIG_PPPOATM=y

CONFIG_SLIP=y

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLHC=y

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1920

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1200

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_NOZOMI=m

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=y

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_STRING=y

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_IPMI_SI=y

CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=m

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IBMPEX=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC=m

CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=m

CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2060=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2266=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_DVB_USB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIB0700=m

CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE=y

CONFIG_DVB_STV0288=m

CONFIG_DVB_STB6000=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_ITD1000=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX24116=m

CONFIG_DVB_SI21XX=m

CONFIG_DVB_DRX397XD=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC=y

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000M=y

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000P=y

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10048=m

CONFIG_DVB_AU8522=m

CONFIG_DVB_S5H1411=m

CONFIG_DVB_PLL=y

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0070=y

CONFIG_DVB_ISL6405=m

CONFIG_DVB_LGS8GL5=m

CONFIG_DVB_AF9013=m

CONFIG_DAB=y

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_VGASTATE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_HID_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=m

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_HID_BRIGHT=m

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=m

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=m

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=m

CONFIG_HID_DELL=m

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=m

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=m

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=m

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=m

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=m

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=m

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=m

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=m

CONFIG_HID_SONY=m

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=m

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=m

CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF=m

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CH341=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OTI6858=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE_PADDED=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG=m

CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE=y

CONFIG_MMC=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=y

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=y

CONFIG_MEMSTICK=y

CONFIG_MSPRO_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MEMSTICK_TIFM_MS=y

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V1=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=y

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="UTF8"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2=y

CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2=y

CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="UTF8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=y

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_DLM=y

CONFIG_DLM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=1024

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_LATENCYTOP=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=0

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC7=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

----------

## Dairinin

What about hdparm -tT /dev/md{0,1} and blockdev --getra /dev/md{0,1}?

----------

## GNUtoo

 *Dairinin wrote:*   

> What about hdparm -tT /dev/md{0,1} and blockdev --getra /dev/md{0,1}?

 

under Gentoo 

*kernel vanilla 2.6.28

*gentoo initrd

*gentoo rootfs

hdparm -tT /dev/md1

first try: 4.52MB/s

second try: 73.28MB/s

third try: 59.12MB/s

forth try: 4.54MB/s

after the 4Th try I ran iotop:

it indicates 0B/s in read or write

blockdev --getra /dev/md1 => 512

under ubuntu:

*boot on ubuntu usb key

*hdparm -tT /dev/md1

first try: 112.72MB/s

second try: 112.26MB/s

third try: 112.98MB/s

forth try: 112.64MB/s

blockdev --getra /dev/md1 => 512

By the way I've done only one test with:

*vanilla kernel 2.6.27.11(same version as ubuntu)

*.config from ubuntu

*initrd from gentoo

I did hdparm -tT /dev/mapper/root and it gave 4MB/s

so mabe it's not the related to the fact that my hdd is encrypted...thanks a lot

----------

## GNUtoo

here are some more tests:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> array assembled from ubuntu,crypto device not opened
> 
> /dev/md1:
> ...

 

note that for gentoo with ubuntu's kernel it doesn't pass the mount of the procfs...

----------

## GNUtoo

here bonie++ from gentoo kernel and userland:

```
Version     1.93c   ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random-

                    -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP

port4            3G    69  41  3104   2  2732   3   129  40  5610   5 107.9   2

Latency               373ms   52222ms    7451ms     105ms     375ms    4848ms

                    ------Sequential Create------ --------Random Create--------

                    -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- -Create-- --Read--- -Delete--

files:max:min        /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP

port4            16   262  38 21463  40  5059  18   276  40 21604  46   974  37

Latency               382ms     475us    7874us   76240us     511us    8057us
```

here bonie++ from ubuntu usb key chrooted inside the gentoo rootfs:

```
Version     1.93c   ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random-

                    -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP

gnutoo-key       3G   459  98 46861  13 19597   7   923  98 42829  10 151.5   4

Latency             74557us    1903ms    1315ms   28717us   55059us     312ms

                    ------Sequential Create------ --------Random Create--------

                    -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- -Create-- --Read--- -Delete--

files:max:min        /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP

gnutoo-key       16 27070  61 +++++ +++ +++++ +++ 28338  65 +++++ +++ +++++ +++

Latency             22405us    7079us   11576us   11713us   12452us   12649us

```

----------

## GNUtoo

by the way hdparm from ubuntu and hdparm from the chrooted gentoo report the same result

----------

## GNUtoo

some more infos(under gentoo):

# cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0]

md0 : active raid0 sdb3[1] sda3[0]

      2104320 blocks 64k chunks

md1 : active raid0 sdb4[1] sda4[0]

      972301824 blocks 64k chunks

unused devices: <none>

# mdadm -D /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

        Version : 0.90

  Creation Time : Fri Jan 30 23:31:23 2009

     Raid Level : raid0

     Array Size : 2104320 (2.01 GiB 2.15 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 0

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Fri Jan 30 23:31:23 2009

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

     Chunk Size : 64K

           UUID : bf720d7e:cbb6da00:eca97599:9ce6a76b

         Events : 0.1

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       8        3        0      active sync   /dev/sda3

       1       8       19        1      active sync   /dev/sdb3

port4 md # mdadm -D /dev/md1

/dev/md1:

        Version : 0.90

  Creation Time : Sat Jan 31 11:41:05 2009

     Raid Level : raid0

     Array Size : 972301824 (927.26 GiB 995.64 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 1

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Sat Jan 31 11:41:05 2009

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

     Chunk Size : 64K

           UUID : 1e54325c:34a38ccf:aa189210:3b6e3c65

         Events : 0.1

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       8        4        0      active sync   /dev/sda4

       1       8       20        1      active sync   /dev/sdb4

----------

## GNUtoo

dd id=/dev/zero of=./somthing bs.=1k count=1M gives 3.2MB on md1 and 2.9MB on md0

i'll try with ubuntu

----------

## GNUtoo

/dev/md1: 60MB/s on ubuntu

/dev/md0: 146MB/s on ubuntu

----------

## GNUtoo

I don't think that's related but my bios detect the hdd as 137GB

----------

## GNUtoo

strange...I installed xubuntu on the first 2GB raid device...and it suffers from the same problems

----------

## GNUtoo

I have the problem when I boot grub,a kernel and an initrd from the hdd I have the problem

but strangely when I boot from USB(that is to say: grub,kernel and initrd from usb) I still have the problem

----------

## GNUtoo

tests inside ubuntu and chrooting to gentoo to see if it was hdparm...

gnutoo@gnutoo-key:~$ sudo su

[sudo] password for gnutoo:

root@gnutoo-key:/home/gnutoo# hdparm -tT /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1962 MB in  2.00 seconds = 981.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  332 MB in  3.01 seconds = 110.35 MB/sec

root@gnutoo-key:/home/gnutoo# cd

root@gnutoo-key:~# sh mount_md1.sh

root@gnutoo-key:~# chroot /mnt/md1/

gnutoo-key / # hdparm -tT /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1460 MB in  2.00 seconds = 730.15 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  334 MB in  3.01 seconds = 110.83 MB/sec

gnutoo-key / # exit

root@gnutoo-key:~# cat mount_md1.sh

#mdadm --assemble --scan && \

#cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/md1 root && \

mount /dev/mapper/root /mnt/md1 && \

mount -t proc none /mnt/md1/proc && \

mount -o bind /dev/ /mnt/md1/dev && \

mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/md1/boot && \

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/md1/etc/resolv.conf

root@gnutoo-key:~#Last edited by GNUtoo on Wed Feb 04, 2009 10:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GNUtoo

ubuntu's kernel on hdd + ubuntu's rootfs [ok]

ubuntu's kernel on hdd + xubuntu's rootfs [!!]

----------

## GNUtoo

it's not the kernel:

when I boot gentoo's kernel with ubuntu's rootfs(the one on the USB key) the speed is ok

----------

## GNUtoo

here some benchmarks

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo,not encrypted 2GB array,1.5GB of ram: dd if=/dev/zero of=./delete bs=8k count=50k => 3.5MB/s
> 
> Gentoo,not encrypted 2GB array,512MB of ram: dd if=/dev/zero of=./delete bs=8k count=50k => 3.6MB/s
> 
> Gentoo,not encrypted 2GB array,64MB of ram: dd if=/dev/zero of=./delete bs=8k count=50k => 11.6MB/s
> ...

 

----------

## GNUtoo

hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda

hdparm -B 254 /dev/sdb

solved the problem

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *GNUtoo wrote:*   

> hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda
> 
> hdparm -B 254 /dev/sdb
> 
> solved the problem

 

from what I've understood, you have been able to match the hd performance in gentoo and ubuntu, how did you do that? any special kernel changes?

----------

## GNUtoo

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *GNUtoo wrote:*   hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda
> 
> hdparm -B 254 /dev/sdb
> 
> solved the problem 
> ...

 

no no changes to kernel...just this command...ubuntu's boot script were running this command...

Basicaly it changes the power management mode of the hdds

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *GNUtoo wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *GNUtoo wrote:*   hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda
> 
> hdparm -B 254 /dev/sdb
> 
> solved the problem 
> ...

 

why should one change the power management? what does this change enables?

----------

## GNUtoo

I saw that ubuntu did it, I tried it and it solved my problem...but it may be particular to my 2 hdd drives,

I know it's related to power management  but I do not know more about that...and I don't know if it would increase your performances

----------

